# How to make Cannabis Glycerin for your e-cigarette or vap tank ... the right way



## Hackerman (Sep 1, 2014)

While I am waiting for the proper equipment to arrive for me to make oil.... the right way LMAO I thought I would start researching  the right way to make glycerin.

I have done this a couple times, already and,much like my first hash oil experiments, it didn't go too well. LMAO

I really like the idea of a cannabis glycerin. I mean, you can smoke this stuff in public and no one has a clue. You can't do that with anything else that I know of. Everything else leaves some kind of odor. 

I have a couple e-cigs and they work fair at vaping the glycerin but the new tanks I bought really work great. Giant hits.

But, I can't really tell if it is getting me high because every time I try it, I'm already stoned. LMAO However, if I can't tell..... I'm not. LOL

So, if it's OK, I am going to pop a couple bookmarks and some info here so I can have it all in one place. 

Several questions come to mind right off.....

To decarb or not to decarb.

It will be vaped so theoretically, it does not need to be decarbed. On the other hand, like HG says, She always decarbs before bubble hash because of the way certain cannabanoids are processed by the water before decarb versus after decarb. So, that will need to be decided

Also, vegetable glycerin or propylene glycerin? Or, a mix of the 2?

Another question that comes up is cold process or hot process.

The stuff I am currently testing has been soaking since August 2013 so that's about 13 months. I don't even recall if I decarbed but I do remember that I did not use top quality buds.

The hot process and the cold process offer different results, for sure (according to Skunk Pharm). So, that's another thing that will need to be decided (although, since the cold process takes at least 120 days, I'll probably try both)

I'm going to drop a few links here so I don't loose them. As always, any comments from anyone who has done this are invited and welcome.

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/glycerin-extraction/


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 1, 2014)

C and P from another forum. To be taken with a grain of salt.

_I was reading various extraction methodologies the other day and kept going deeper and deeper within the science. The spectrum of possibilities is endless. I chose 3 methods to investigate, Liquid Nitrogen extraction, Alcohol extraction, and Vegetable glycerin.

The liquid nitrogen process can grow very expensive and is not the greatest extraction method, the alcohol although a great method has a few pitfalls namely its flammable and it needs to go into the oven for every recipe that takes a reasonable amount of time, and lastly the Vegetable Glycerin... Very interesting, some people say to heat it, others do not but the consensus is that it takes about 6 weeks in a sealed jar that is shaken ever day and kept a few degrees above room temperature. I decided I would try an experiment.


Double boiler method for Vegetable Glycerin Extract (Papa Kief - Collective Consultant and Cannabis Activist. (619) 365-5240 for pictures)

This is a recipe used to create a vegetable glycerin based tincture to be used in drop form. It is fully activated and need only to be consumed by placing a few drops under the tongue to be immediately felt or ingested what is swallowed will subsequently be absorbed by the body in the GI tract.

Ingredients (Variable in increments of 8.5ml glycerin per gram)
1/8 oz well ground high quality cannabis
1/8 cup food grade Vegetable Glycerin (commonly found at drugstores and pharmacies)


Tools

Cheesecloth
A glass jar and lid
A glass dropper bottle (for dosing)
Large pot
Oven Mitts


Method

Grind the cannabis as finely as possible and place it in the glass jar, pour over the Glycerin and stir it all in

Seal the jar. Heat the pot of water to a simmer and place the jar into the center. The level of the water should be about the same level as the contents of the jar. This will make sure the jar does not float and fall. Let the mixture cook for 6 hours or you can do it longer shaking the contents of the jar often and adding water to the pot as needed to maintain a level of boiling water. Once this is done you will want to pour your mixture through cheesecloth into a bowl. After you have poured it through squeeze the excess from the cheesecloth careful not to break it. I will suggest using gloves for this, however I didnt and I will assure you, this stuff can go through your skin and make you Super Stoned. Just a heads up.

Ok so here is what I got out of my experiment, a dark green vicious fluid that 1/2 teaspoon is equivalent to 3 marinol pills.

My buddy who has a perscription for and takes marinol on a daily basis came by and bottomed up a 1/2 teaspoon. Below is how he described the effects of the glycerin as it compares to Marinol.

* 5 minutes in he said he felt it in his face, pulling a smile and relaxed eyebrows
* 15 minutes in he said that it is the equivalent to 3 marinol pills, he usually only takes two
* 30 minutes in he said that he could feel it and it was much more rounded or complete than he experienced with Marinol, he said it felt like an edible but in a very manageable dose
* 1 hour later he wanted to know how I made the stuff
* 3 hours later he said he still felt good but the effects were beginning to become less noticable
* 5 hours later he said the effects were gone and he felt great, not too tired and not weird.


SO I think that High speed extraction of THC can be done using Vegetable glycerin in a double boil and perhaps a Crock Pot. below is a picture of the cannabis after the experiment

It appeared to me that there was still THC on the plant material, so I cooked it in butter for a few hours and made some mac and cheese. It definitely still held some THC because I got extremely high but I believe that a longer period in the glycerin or a fruit press for extraction would be needed to be sure.


Lab Results - Success - 5 drops and I was feeling great

PapaKief - Collective Consultant and Cannabis Activist Blogger _


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0VirUkj8_4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Njp7aynB4tw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQyx8br65N0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRAfs2UXSNo


http://www.thestonerscookbook.com/recipe/cannabis-tincture-in-10-easy-steps

http://www.thecannabischef.com/content/glycerin-cannabis-tincture/

http://www.hightimes.com/read/alcohol-free-cannabis-tincture

https://www.opengrow.com/topic/46534-glycerin-infusion/page__hl__+infused++glycerin__fromsearch__1

http://bigbudsmag.com/grow/how/article/how-make-glycerin-based-medical-marijuana-tincture

http://www.easytoquit.org/e-cigarette-for-marijuana-use-part-2.html


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2014)

Just made some for the first time. Turned out great :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2014)

How did you do it Duck? Your talking e cigs with cannabis oil?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2014)

Using an Innokin Technology vape pen. Has 2 wicks.

5 grams of weed and 12 ml of propylene glycol and 28ml of vegetable glycerin.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you Duck.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 21, 2014)

pcduck said:


> Using an Innokin Technology vape pen. Has 2 wicks.
> 
> 5 grams of weed and 12 ml of propylene glycol and 28ml of vegetable glycerin.



How do you store it pc?  and will it go bad over time?   

 How does it compare to bho in a vape pen strength wise?  thanks :48:


----------



## BenfukD (Dec 21, 2014)

store in the fridge.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2014)

JAAM I store it in sryinges in the refridgerator.
Not sure on the length of time it can be stored.

Strength wise I get the same buzz. Bho is heavier while the e-cig is smooth. Leaves a PAX type taste instead of oil


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 21, 2014)

I made a glycerin cannabis for my vape pipe and used a crock pot.  I used more cannabis because I am not a light-weight.  I get a nice mellow buzz, but nothing like the description the guy gave....but then maybe he had not been smoking for 45 years.

I also keep mine in the fridge.  Mine is several months old an still fine.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2014)

When I made mine all the liquid got absorbed. I was thinking of just using kief or bubble hash to make it stronger next time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 22, 2014)

I was wondering if that might be the way to go, duck.  I want something a bit stronger and I too had all the popcorn and trim in the liquid I could.  I do have some hash somewhere...


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 22, 2014)

This is the problem I have with the MBM. I can't get enough plant matter into it to make it strong enough. And, if I'm going to use hash (like I said in the other thread) why not just eat the hash?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 22, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> This is the problem I have with the MBM. I can't get enough plant matter into it to make it strong enough. And, if I'm going to use hash (like I said in the other thread) why not just eat the hash?



I personally find that I get quite different highs when I eat something than when I smoke something.  LOL--kind of like asking if you are going to use bud/trim, why not just make edibles?  The e-cig is small, portable, easy, and you can take it literally anywhere.  While edibles have their place in my life, I am one of those that prefers smoking my cannabis.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 22, 2014)

Good point. This thread is about smoking glycerin, not consuming it. My bad.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2014)

THG ...I may just run a batch press it, then use the pressed oil a second time with fresh batch of mj.

I used A-buds for my batch


----------

